# Beamer & Mango!!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, Mango will be joining the family on the 17th of August. He will be almost 11 weeks old. 

Alittle bit nervous here preparing fro Mango...

Shoudl they be kept in the same x-pen right from the start? (when we are not home) Or should we seperate them for a bit?
Also, should we get them used to sharing a crate? or should they have their own?

Any tips are VERY WELCOME!!!!

Pictures coming soon.....

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan!
I'm so excited for you! Love that name, was thinking about that one too. 
I don't think I can professionally answer your questions, but I guess you'll have to see, how they get along with each other. Some dogs like their own lil space and some like to cuddle at night. 
As for the x-pen, I'd try to get them used to stay in one, cause I guess the whole point in getting a second dog -besides MHS, lol- is for the first one not to be alone anymore.
Hope someone else can provide more helpful tips.
Maryam.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't crate mine and they had the run of the house from day one. I know it's not for everybody, but it works for us. Kodi and Shelby got along great from day one, so I never had to separate them. 

The only thing they don't do is sleep near each other. Shelby likes her space and will growl at Kodi if he gets too close when she is sleeping. They ususally pick a spot away from each other. Other than that, they are constantly together. :sorry: I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan - I have been waiting for this post!!!! I cant wait to see pictures. With each new addition to our house, the baby went in the pen, and the older dogs were outside. #1 I felt when we were not there it was just safer, expecially until you see how they are together with toys, food, treats, bones. etc. When we were home I would leave the pen open and let all of them check it out, but when it was just the little one, the door was closed. Once the baby outgrew the pen, then the pup was put just in a crate while we were gone, then once trusted for potty, they are all together. I liked the gradual thing cause I was sure no one was being bothered or hurt. 
I also put my guys in seperate crates at night. Although they love to sleep together on the couch or floor, when its bedtime they want their own space. Also is one gets sick, its a lot easie to clean one than two!!! But you should do what you feel is best for your guys. 
Bet you cant wait!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I did everything the same as Laurie, better to be safe than sorry.

You must be so excited, I cant wait to see pictures and hear what Beamer thinks of Mango.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> Ok, Mango will be joining the family on the 17th of August. He will be almost 11 weeks old.
> 
> Alittle bit nervous here preparing fro Mango...
> 
> ...


How exciting, Ryan!

In the very beginning, I would just recommend that you keep an eye on them when they are together to ensure that there aren't any problems. You probably won't have any problems, but you might as well make sure.

As for the crate part, I think it is nice for each dog to have his own, but mine like to share sometimes too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, that is only 8 days away, you must be soooooo excited. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ours were only 11 weeks apart in age and this is how we handled it. We introduced them to each other in a neutral location prior to taking Roxie home. We had 2 days where we watched how they behaved together before leaving them alone. When we left them alone, we put them in the same expen, but included a very small crate, that Roxie could get into, but Brutus could not do so comfortably. That way she had a place to hide if needed. Brutus was sleeping in our bed by the time we got Roxie, so we let that continue and Roxie slept in her crate by the side of the bed. This arrangement still continues.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan,
How exciting for you. I've been wondering when Mango woud be joining your family. Can't wait for the photos!!

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we got Shelby, we had to drive upstate, so we made it an overnighter. We brought Kodi with us. When Shelby arrived, she took over. Kodi kept his distance for about an hour, then they were chasing each other around the room and wrestling. We had no problem when we got them home.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

That has me wondering.. should we take Beamie with us when we pickup Mango? Or should we just opt for a quiet car ride home with just Mango?

I HOPE Mango is good in the car.. Beamer has been great in the car since day 1!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I like the idea of taking Beamer with you to get Mango because their first meeting will not be on Bemaer's territory. Ask Mango's breeder their thoughts.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ryan I just read the Post. Great Stuff. I can't wait to meet Mango and we can have the Beamer, Mango and Radar Show. Of course we would wait until you thought it was OK to introduce another Hav into the mix. You have to admit it would be great for playdates since we are only 15 minutes away. I can't wait to see pics....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well we just got 12 week old Jax. I do not put him in the same ex-pen during the day because since he is not potty trained & very young i thought it would be unfair to Tripp & Dream to subject them to that. Jax loves to play but does not know when to quit & he plays rough. I also didnt want him to pee/poop in the area where the dogs play/nap etc...SO i have his ex-pen attached to theirs so they can all see & sniff each other but thats all. Just until he is reliable. 
Jax sleeps in crate in our bedroom at night(the older ones like the expen) just until he is older.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So glad to hear about Mango..*

for some reason, I thought he was too sick to get. Glad I remembered wrong. Are they siblings or close in age? I think I remember that? Can't wait to see pics!!!

Trish


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Trish,
This is Mango #2... Same breeder, different dog.. Mango 1 has a heart condition and will be kept by his breeder...

Ryan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Oh....*

I see now. So glad you're getting another...is he from same breeder? Are they related? Is there a link with all this info that I missed [sorry]. Pictures?? Details?? :biggrin1: I can't wait to hear how you enjoy having two havs.

Trish


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Trish, here is the link to the first Mango story,

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=879&highlight=heart+murmur


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Deb...I meant info about #2...*

I remembered the story about #1 that's why I was confused. But thanks for trying to help me...sometimes I'm beyond help. LOL.

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::cheer2:Congrats Ryan on your Mango!:cheer2::juggle:
Beamer will love his new baby brother!I'm very happy for you!:hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

This is wonderful news!!! I am so glad that Beamer is getting a little brother. I would bring Beamer with me to meet Mango. It would be nice for them to meet on neutural territory.

We can't wait for the pics.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I agree...I would bring Beamer to meet Mango. It would give them a chance to Bond with eachother in the car on the way home. Beamer can comfort Mango in the car because he might be a little nauseous on the way home. Sometimes it happens.

Derej


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> That has me wondering.. should we take Beamie with us when we pickup Mango? Or should we just opt for a quiet car ride home with just Mango?
> 
> I HOPE Mango is good in the car.. Beamer has been great in the car since day 1!


I hope you are lucky second time around, there is no reason you shouldn't be.  All three of mine (and two before them) have been in the car since the day I've got them and none have ever, ever been sick in the car....knock on wood. As a matter of fact the second they see me grab the car keys they zoom downstairs to the door. lol They just love the car and consider it their home away for home. As a matter of fact they would rather wait for me in the car while I run my errands then to be left at home. I would bring extra towels, wet wipes and paper towels, cause it's always better to be safe.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar is like that in the car. He goes nuts everytime I go to the door. He thinks he's coming for a car ride and he gets all excited and runs in circles. He's amazing in the car now ever since we first got him. Hs got sick the first time but never since that. He even went through an eight hour car ride to the U.S.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I just hope that Beamer is not jelous of Mango... poor guy might not understand why this new guy is inside our house?! playing with his toys?!? and all over all his stuff.... Could Beamer be 'pissed' at us at first?? No doubt I belive they will be best of friends.. but could he be angry during the first day or so??

Ryan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hmm I wonder if you could have some rebellious behaviour from Beamer...could it be possible for a Hav to get revenge by going on the floor or even on the new Hav....yuuuuck.

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd make sure Mango has toys of his own. When we brought our second pup home, we had separate toys, separate food bowls, separate crates (within one ex-pen though) 

We made a habit of always greeting McKenna first when we came in the door, always petted her first and gave her the first treat, etc. It seemed to help. She never displayed any real jealousy of Sedona. 

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

It would seem appropriate to greet the first Hav first because the second addtion would not know what they were missing if the were to not receive the attention first....did that make sense....Hmmmm

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure that makes sence Derek?? lol

Susan, do seperate toys really exist though?? Would they not justs share and not take ownership of the toys.. First dogs ive had so im clueless to this. I guess i'll have to go out and get a few more toys!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I babble sometimes. What I mean is if you give Beamer the attention before Mango then he won't seem as neglected in his eyes and Beamer won't get jealous. Giving Mango the attention after Beamer is better because he's a new Hav and he's getting attention anyway so he won't feel let out. He won't know what he's missing...get it...I give up.

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They do indeed go after each other's toys but I still think that it's a good idea for a puppy to have some that are his own, something that Beamer isn't familiar with and attached to.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> do seperate toys really exist though?? Would they not justs share and not take ownership of the toys.. First dogs ive had so im clueless to this. I guess i'll have to go out and get a few more toys!


Yes and no! lol I always get three idential toys for my guys and give it to them at the same time and guess what!!! They all want the other's toy and steal them away from each other. I swear they are just like todlers!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Since i am just going thru this i will tell you what i experience.I got home late from my trip to pick him up so they didnt have a lot of time at 1st but Tripp sniffed Jax right away & they played. Dreamer wanted nothing to do with him(i expected that from her). The next day they played some but it was like he realized that he is here to stay so he ignored him somewhat for a day. Now they really get along but Tripp does have to get up on the couch to get away when Jax gets really rough or just annoying, but they are usually always together. Its really sweet. 

Tripp does get jealous(of anyone-he is an attention hog) so i have to make sure that when i come home or do anything that i give them the 1st of my attention before Jax. I do make a conscious effort to give each individual attention so they dont feel left out. Dreamer is coming around, starting to sniff him more etc...but thats why i got Jax-for a playmate for Tripp.

About the toys, well Jax plays with all the toys that i bought for my oldest, they would never play with them. So at least they are getting some use. They dont seem to mind at all. I find it really hard to seperate anything. I have to feed them all together & what one has in their mouth the other wants.

But so far everyone is settling in very nicely and getting along real well. Jax definately has a different personality. Its pretty neat to see the differences in them. Now if we can just get him potty trained.................

Sorry this is so long


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

All this talk about getting another Hav has really got me wanting one. I realize though that it's just my heart thinking out loud and not my brain. It tends to shut down or at least operate on a limited capacity when my heart acts up. I know that it's not a good idea at all but I can't help it. 

Ryan let me ask you this...how will the training go when you get Mango? How will you ensure that the proper training is acheived when you have Mango at home all day? The only reason I ask is because that's the main reason that I have not wanted to get a second Hav. I even went as far as to inquire at the Breeders about a second one but chickened out at the last minute.

I even wanted to change shifts at work so I would be home with the second one if we got him because I would sleep part of the day and be up for the rest. At least I would be home for the training part and all that potty training....Yayyy. I still get MHS but I try not to give in and then I think there's still hope sometimes. It sucks sometimes.

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All i know is that, for us, it works out very well. I cant imagine having just 1 and i know they love to Hav the company of another dog. There were just times that i could tell that they would rather have dog to play/wrestle with than me!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya. I just get so torn sometimes because it was different with Radar because My Wife is home with him right now but when she goes back to work he'll be alone. I can get my mother to come over but I would really like to get him a playmate. I worry about the training though. I want to make sure he's properly potty trainied and you can't do that when your not home with a New Hav.

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are like kids. I put the same food in each of their bowls, but they always eat out of the other dog's bowl first, sure that their sibling got the better food. They always want the toy that the other dog has. It is hilarious with bully sticks. We buy the long ones and cut them in half so each dog has 1/2 of the same bully stick. Brutus always wants his stick AND Roxie's stick. He will lay on one and chew on the other. That would be OK because we always have several lying around, but Roxie has discovered away to lay on a few of them at a time (like trying to make the eggs hatch) and not chew on any so as not to give herself away. Brutus will search high and low for a bully stick before sniffing under her. She growls in protection of her stash. He barks very loudly. Now if all this occurs early in the morning on a day my 20 year old son could be sleeping in, he comes down stairs and takes all the bully sticks back to bed with him to shut them up so he can get some sleep.

Yep, just like kids.....and I wouldn't miss it for the world.:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I did not read all the responses, so forgive me if I repeat what you already heard.
To be safe, you might want to introduce them on neutral ground. 
I would also let them have their own crates, but if they are fast friends they might enjoy sharing the xpen with a bed for each of them. Good luck, I look forward to seeing pics. I like mango's breeder.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I worry about the training though. I want to make sure he's properly potty trainied and you can't do that when your not home with a New Hav.
> Derek


I do have to disagree with that. I had to go back to work right away when i got Tripp & i was able to potty train him just fine. Jax is only 3 months old & he seems to be catching on well.
I also had 2 Poms(a long time ago) that i got when they were 8 weeks old & worked full time. They were very easy to train. 
I do agree with you about having to potty train 2 at the same time-that would be difficult to do & i wouldnt want to do it.

It can be acheived.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I an relieved to see that others have had no problems with the training when they have two Havs when they are not home. It gives me a little hope that it can be done. I just might reconsider getting a second one. The only problem is that Radar likes to eat his poop and I would have to separate the two of them during the day. I would hate to do that since the length of the for potty training can be quite long and they might not really be able to bond that much during the day. It would pretty much force me to be home on another shift during the day.

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> That has me wondering.. should we take Beamie with us when we pickup Mango? Or should we just opt for a quiet car ride home with just Mango?
> 
> I HOPE Mango is good in the car.. Beamer has been great in the car since day 1!


I agree that you should take Beamer with you to pickup Mango so they meet on neutral territory. My breeder had me bring Lincoln to the local showgrounds (where she was that weekend) to "meet" Scout there. We also did not let Scout roam the entire house (he wasn't potty trained, so two reasons!) which was Lincoln's territory. As he grew and they bonded, Scout got more and more access to the house and Lincoln didn't feel threatened by having an exuberant puppy "crash" into his world!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Derek, i dont know if you saw my earlier post in this thread about what i do with all my dogs when i am not home. It works out really well & they know they have a place they can go potty when in the ex-pen. I dont have my pup in with the older ones.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Just viewed it. Thanks I will try that. Hey I think this might work out quite well. I wonder about the room though. I will definitely have to get my mother to come over for afternoon feedings now it I decide to get another Hav for Radar and for us of course.

I might have to connect the two ex-pens in the foyer for the room and move the couch in a bit to create some extra room.

Very Nice.....:whoo: :whoo: 

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Derek,
I am with you on the housebreaking. I waited until Bella was completely housebroken before I got fred. Then I waited again for fred to be housebroken and got Scudder. Scudder was a breeze, because he followed Bella & fred's lead. Although he did have an accident for the first time in a very long time tonight!! It is pouring rain and he went on my outside porch. i can see where he thought that would be the 2nd best place because it's not totally enclosed and slate. That was better than the inside carpet.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks. Won't the potty training be slower if your not there to praise and give treats. It might not go as fast if your not there to praise and give treats. Some systems require constant attention to ensure relaibility. 

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I work and my guys came out ok. I did the xpen with bed, liter box, food and toys. They used the literbox for emergencies and I took them outside when I was home. They were not in the pen for more than a week or 2, before they graduated to my familyroom. I would scatter toys & food all over the room. They realized that room was play & eating room and not potty room!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks I'm feeling better about getting another Hav now. We even have a cool name picked out...but I can't say it...sorry...its trademarked...ound: I like the idea of having a whole room for them during the day.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not worried about the potty training. Beamer has been very easy to potty train from the first time he say a pee pad. I think Mango will be just fine... hopefully his breeder is teaching him the basics..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I wish Radar were like that. I wouldn't trust him with a pee pad...he would shred it to bits.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah.. Beamer used to try and attack the pads.. but he stopped after a few days of firm NO's!!!!!!!!!! Then all of the sudden he started again.. i was like wtf?! I didnt understand why he was doing it....

So a few days later I come home and i see a pee pad totaly shredded to bits..(i wish i took a picture of it...)

I knew my parents were over wit him during the day.. so i asked why the pad was shredded.. and my dad tells me its a game they play together.. shred the pad! I was like.. WHATTTTTTTTTT?????????????????????? Are you INSANE?!?!?!? My dad didnt get it... it was to funny.. lol.. So... long story short.. that game does not exist anymore..lol ...I still cannot belive my dad did not realize that was a bad.. :frusty:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like My Wife when she lets Radar chew her fingers and then he attacks my hand later on when I see him and I'm like "Did you teach him to bite me"? She just laughs. It won't be funny when he bites a small child.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's Key! The breeder laying down the ground work for housebreaking.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thought I'd post some new pics of Beamer to this thread..
Hopefully I get some NEW pics of Mango soon!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*more pics*

more pics!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the clarity of those last photos, Ryan! I keep going back to the one where his nose is really clear and he seems to be peeking out through something. Is that a picture of him in the car? (It's the one above the photo with the red Purina towel in it.) I think that one should be submitted to a photo contest, the Havanese Forum calendar or something. It's really striking.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Kim!
He's actually lying down on a lounger in my backyard. What he is looking through is the arm of the lounger... 

I need to take more pics!! Cant wait to get some pics of both playing!

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, those are great pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ryan I love the new Pics of Beamer. They really came out very well. I Love the One of Him running. Great action shot.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Ryan. It's really wonderful getting the chance to see all these pups mature into adults!!! He has the cutest face!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> I might have to connect the two ex-pens in the foyer for the room and move the couch in a bit to create some extra room.
> Very Nice.....:whoo: :whoo:
> Derek


We converted our dining room to the 'dog' room(we never ate there anyway) so the ex-pens could be where we are(its an open floor plan) & so they wouldnt feel isolated. They actually love to go in there to take naps etc... I only have a picture of a partial view, but at least you get the idea. We have 2 ex-pens somewhat attached for the older pups. Its actually a nice size area and they have 2 french doors to look outside. We have 1 smaller one attached for JAx until he is reliable.(i can post what they look like together-i just dont have it with me today). Thats actually a vinyl floor remnant that you see to protect my floors with blue rubber backed carpet pieces. I was lucky to find one that looks very close to my floor.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Beamer is soooo cute! LOVE the pictures!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Shannon,
We see who rules the house! That's too funny you gave up the living room, but what a great idea.....hummmmmmmmmm

Thanks for posting the pictuces, give the new comers some great ideas!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha! We actually gave up the dining room. Honestly the table was just a gathering place for junk. I have such a great hubby that he went along with that. But it has worked out really well with that set up. When its bedtime, they go in on their own or they know when i give the command to go in when we leave for work. They get an extra special treat(chicken or duck jerky) when they go in the expen(not at night). They know they will get it only at that time. Even Jax caught on very quckly, now he runs in & jumps up until he gets his jerky.
I make sure i give Dream & Tripp the treat 1st & i always let them out of the pen 1st before Jax(so no jealousy).

But yes, i guess they rule!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I absolutely love the new Beamer pics! They are very striking, especially with that bit of gold around his ears. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, that's great- I know Beamer more than helped to fill the gap but you have been waiting for a "Mango" for a very long time. And Beamer is going to be thrilled. eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really like the set-up with the two ex-pens into one combo. It seems to be a really good size place there for them to lounge. If we get a second Hav I'll have to do the combo deal with only enough space for them to sniff eachother and get aqcuainted throughout the day. I don't want potty training to be any messier than it has to be...

Derek


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Beamer is such a handsome dog! Those pictures are really top notch too! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your new addition, Mango! I love Mango's name! 

"Hey, little monkey, why not just mambo
Hey, little monkey, it’s not the tango
Hey, little monkey, don’t eat the mango
stick with the banana
do the mambo in Havana listen"
- Three Little Monkey Mambo "Shake, Rattle & Rhyme" 

Dixie


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

For anyone that had 2 or more Havs.. Do they whine when you leave the room and/or house? I'm hoping Mango will eliminate Beamers whining/seperation anxiety..

OR

Will they both just start whining?? lol
ughh:suspicious:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine do not whine, but they ALL used to. I had to work with them on the speration anxiety. It didn't take long. 

I think if dog has it, the company does not really help that much. I could be wrong, but when I got Scudder he would whine and he had 3 other dogs with him! I think it's more about doing your part to get the pup to have confidence.

The only time they get really vocal is when I am upstairs and they can't come up for some reason. ex. husband still in bed. They will all sit at the gate and bark 1 time about every 2 minutes, just to let me know they aren't happy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, its so hard to say if Beamer has anxiety issues... When he is left alone when we are home, he whines... but i have no idea what he does when we leave for work.. for all i know he shuts up after we shut the door behind us.... I keep on wanting to video tape him and see... I think i'll set it up for monday... This would be interesting to see what he does during the day to.. lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would imagine he whines when you are gone. Maybe try walking out of the room several times a day for practice. If he whines, yell quiet or make a loud noise. do not go back into the room until he is quiet. When you go back in the room ignore him for a beat with no eye contact. Then while he is quiet make him sit and then praise him saying, "good boy quiet." I did this about 10 times a day for a weekend and it cured all of mine. keep your hellos and goodbyes calm. Whatever you do wait that beat before the reward. For some reason I did not wait that beat and the whines got twice as frequent and louder.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar will whine at the slightest thing somtimes exept for when it's bed time. I will often tell my wife that we can't be getting him all worked up when bedtime arrives. He's like a kid that way. Even if you give him bedtime belly rubs he sometimes get's all excited and then when it's time for bed he gets whiny because he wants more of the belly rubs. I just leave my fingers hook onto the Crate door and Radar will sleep against my hand sometimes and then I remove it and he's good for the night.

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer & Tripp never whined. I know because when i 1st got them(i took several days off to do this) i would put them in the ex-pen then leave. I would wait outside for a long time to see what they would do. I gradually increased the time to make sure they were accustomed to it. And be calm.
Jax was somewhat different. He whined a little(i waited outside) then he was fine. I did notice that if he whined it did upset Tripp because he wanted to go over & comfort him(Tripp is my little lovebug!). I did also try to see if Jax wanted to sleep out with them-but no go. he likes to sleep in his crate next to our bed.
I have not noticed any seperation anxiety at all. So far-so good. But i guess it really depends on the dogs.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar used to whine when we left but ever since we let him out of the ex-pen and gave him a little space of his own so he could lay by the front door and wait up for us when we go out he's good to go. We just sectioned off an area by the front door for him with all the essentials in place.

Radar even tells time....at 8 p.m. when I get home from work Radar will go to the door at about 8:30 when he knows I'm gonna walk in the door...you should see him when I put my keys in the door...His head just pops up really quick according to my Wife.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick isn't happy AT ALL in either the exercise pen or the 4x4 area I had gated off for him. He will bark and whine for at least 25 minutes straight - I know this because I've timed it. I finally found what makes him semi-happy: the crate. I just leave him in the crate and he might bark once or twice but then he just goes to sleep. I do want to give him the extra space, though, once he gets better about being left alone. I guess the extra room to pace and run was making him even more upset. At least I finally found a place to leave him without too much of a problem!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow the one place Radar doesn't like to be in during the day and Kubrick loves it. I can't fathom the preferences sometimes in the mind of a Hav. One likes one thing and the other hates it...Hmmm...picky. I can see the day when Radar just gets into bed with My Wife and I and then it'll be like that all the time. I guess it could be worse.

Derek


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Ryan. I got it now. :thumb: :doh: Congratulations! August 17th - a perfect day! It's both mine, and my hubby's birthday. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

2 more days Ryan!!! I bet you cant wait for Mango! Will you get to see and hold Mango 1 when you are there?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,
No, Mango is in Florida with the co-breeder. I think that whole story is in another thread here somewhere.. lol..
Yeah, this has been a very loooong journey with the 2 Mango's that goes back to February.

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy it really does seem like at very long journey. I am sorry you wont get to see #1 but glad you will ge4t to take #3 home!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, two more days... Yeah. We need to know more about this Mango. Boy or Girl? Color? Age? you've been a member of the forum long enough to know what feeds the MHS we all have. And go ahead and post those 3 wk old pictures... we love baby pictures.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ryan I just read the thread and I an Very Happy that you are getting Mango soon. I can't wait until we can have a Playdate with Three Havs...it's gonna be so cool. I would think that for potty training purposes depending on the method that you use the ex-pen it might be a good idea to attach the two ex-pens together so that they can still kinda lay close but Mango can go potty in his own ex-pen. I'm not sure if the potty training will go as easily as it did with Beamer. As for Crate Training perhaps you can get a larger crate so that they can share it and it'll still be large enough so that they can have some space when they sleep.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Mango pics*

Here are the mango 2 facts:

Gender: Male
Age: 10 1/2 weeks old
Color: Cream/White (but i heard he was getting more color)

Here are his 3 week pics!
eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh My God is he ever precious.....I just love that face. I am so jealous..you guys are going to have such a good time with him...Very Sweet..

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You said it!! He is precious. When he grows up how are you going to be able to tell Beamer & Mango apart????


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One day left!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! I can't wait to see new pictures when he comes home!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Word on the street is that Mango is more creamier than Beamer.. lol


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cutie!!

Dixie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, one more day--- Mango is just a cuddly little fruity Hav. Can't wait to see his homecoming picts-- how old is he now? You don't have to go to FLA for this mango do you? ohh I am so happy for you Ryan. Beamer doesn;t know the fun he is in for.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Ryan, do tell- where does the name Mango come from?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"word on the street". Too funny, Ryan!! Wow. I can't believe I totally missed this thread until now. It's 10 pages long!!! Where have I been?? lol

I am SOOOOO happy you are getting Mango #2! He is adorable and you can be sure to have a good pup from that breeder. I only hear good things about her.  Gosh, I sure wish I was going to pick a pup too.

I agree about having the pups meet on neutral ground. I did the same when we picked Sammy up 2.5 hr. drive from here. We arrived home and I asked the kids to come out with Ricky to greet Sammy. He was curious, but that was about it. Ricky did a lot of sniffing, whereas Sammy just stayed quiet and looked around. He was 7.5 months old though and Ricky was 8 mths.

How old is Beamer and what is the age difference again?

Good luck!!! Enjoy!!

Dixie wrote: 
*"Hey, little monkey, why not just mambo
Hey, little monkey, it's not the tango
Hey, little monkey, don't eat the mango
stick with the banana
do the mambo in Havana listen"
- Three Little Monkey Mambo "Shake, Rattle & Rhyme" *

Hysterical!!! LMBO ound: :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is 5 months 1 week old now.
Mango will be 10.5 weeks tomorrow.

Mango.. the name came from.. hmmmm... i'm not even sure.. lol.. we used to call each other 'mang' (scarface movie).. so that transformed into Mango!.. plus it was a charachter on SNL for a few years.. funny stuff..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember that character on SNL!! lol 

Two young pups. I admire your courage, Ryan.  lol Should be loads of fun. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Ryan, Lucky you! I bet you call them by each others names a few times! Once they get all tangled up together, it'll be hard to tell where one begins and one ends. I can't wait to see the pictures! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

::juggle:Have fun tomorrow Ryan!:juggle:
eace: I bet you are excited!eace: 
:clap2:Congrats!:clap2:
hotolease post pictures when you get home!hoto:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh man... looks lik Beamer is regressing a bit in his potty training! he peed in the house yesterday evening and just now... He has only had 2 pee accidents since we got him..(at the very beginning)... oh boy.. maybe he sences something is about to change?? hehehe


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, you I bet he is sensing somethin is going on! And once Mango comes home you might see a little more of that. Today is the DAY!! Welcome home Mango II:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea!! Mango's coming home today.










Post Lots of Pict. when you get home, I can't wait to see what Beamer thinks of his new brother.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah Mango is coming home today. Yes, it is amazing what they can sense. Beamer is absolutely is claiming some territory.... But he will be just fine once he realizes how much fun he will have with Mango. I know it will be crazy today - but please post some pictures of your boys....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So, is Mango home yet??  
Just kidding. It's only 6:50 AM here, not sure what time zone you are in or how far you have to go to get Mango. 
Can't wait to see photos!!

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Whats the matter Susan, a little anxious are ya??? I feel the same way though - I want to see pics of the new baby with big brother!!!! Hurry up Ryan!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey all..
Ok, I'm leaving in an hour.. 12:00pm noon my time.. should be back at around 6 or so with pictures! oh yea, and Mango...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We'll be looking forward to seeing Mango and Beamer!Have a safe trip!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so excited for you!!!!!!

Can't wait to see pictures! Hurrrrryyyyy!!! hehe

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll be back at 7:00pm to see the pictures, that should give you enough time. Just Kidding take your time, 7:30 will be fine.eace: Drive safe.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so excited for you and can't wait to see the pics!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's so exciting! Good luck with bringing him home and post lots of hoto: when you get back!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think you are late!!!! It is almost 8PM your time. Stop enjoying your puppy so much and post some pics so we can share in the enjoyment. Pluss we need the details of how Beamer was during the introduction.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hee hee when did we get so demanding......
Ryan,

YOU ARE LEAVING US HANGING HERE!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup we need pictures!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:wave: Ryan, where are you. :ranger: :bounce: Stop having fun and post some pictures.hoto: Please:yo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Home sweet home!*

OK guys.. I wil post picture soon.. just let me sort me out and get the choice ones..

So everything went great when we got to the breeders home. She introduced Mango to Beamer. They really didnt do much.. sniffing and what not. Then she brought in the 2 other littermates that were still around out of the 7. Beamer was still stand offish at first, but he joined in on the craziness!

It was weird, the both seemed to like each other best from the start. Beamer only wanted to play with mango at first. All the pups played for about 45 minutes then we were off..

Mango slept for about an hour in the car.. then he woke up and seemed ok, but then he puked in his crate! Then with about 5 minutes to go home, Mango decided to puke on my wife! Hahahaah.. (the entire ride was just over 2 hours)

Once we got home, Beamer started to play with Mango pretty rough&#8230; pouncing and hitting him with his paws&#8230; I keep on trying to separate them but its not easy! Is Beamer trying to be alpha? Or is he just playing?? Mango does not seem to wan to play to much with Beamer&#8230; Well, at this time, after being hom for a couple hours they are playing a little nicer it seems.. Mango is in his expen and beamer is crying for him.. hehe..

Hopefully they get more friendly as the days go on&#8230;. I HOPE so!!!!!!!!!!!

Pics coming in the next 10 mins or so&#8230;

Question : Mango's belly looks soooo BIG&#8230; much larger than Beamers&#8230; is beams underweight ot is mango a little piggy?? I guess the vet will tell me tomorrow&#8230; lol..

Also, when Mango puked, he puked uke: out WHOLE kibbles.. 100% intact and NEVER chewed.. is this normal??? The breeder feeds the pups dry kibble.. obviously he is not chewing.. is this normal?????


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I'm sorry to hear that Mango had such a hard time on the way home, but it sounds like him and Beamer will be great friends! I'm not sure about the uke: since Kubrick has never puked before, but I would guess it's not that abnormal if he was nervous and/or excited when eating and then with the traveling... just keep an eye on how he eats to see if he's chewing.

Now, how about some of those hoto:?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pics from the breeders house!
Mango and Beamer are the white/cream guys.. the others are mangos littermates..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*more pics at breeders*

more pics.......


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute Ryan, I really like the one of Mango with his tongue sticking out.eace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*more..more pics...*

more pics at breeders and home..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are soooo cute! Mango looks almost as big as Beamer. I think that Mango may just be a bigger hav than Beamer. If I recall correctly, I think Beamer is a little guy. I am sure that the first few days will be a big adjustment for the two boys. It sounds like a great start for them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Mango is so cute! He's the spitting image of Beamer. I'm sure they'll be best buddies. Congratulations!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Those photos were worth the wait!! Mango is adorable and Beamer is too. They'll be fast friends once Mango settles in and Beamer realizes that Mango is there to stay. Congratulations on your new boy! You are in for some fun! Pretty soon, you'll be wondering why you even have a TV with two playful Havs to watch.

Oh, and yes, swallowing without really chewing is very common. 

Susan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Ryan! Wow, such great news on your new little Mango  Sorry I have been away, I just started a new job and have been really busy - hardly any time for the computer at home. Hugs to you and your lovely wife - Beamer and Mango will be best of friends.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Cute,cute, cute. I had a hard time telling which one was Mango and which one was Beamer. Are they about the same size, or is it just the pictures? I'm sure they'll be fast friends very quickly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mango is so cute! He looks a lot like Beamer! I bet you will get loads of compliments when you take them out.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ryan I really enjoyed looking at all the great pics and can't wait to meet the little guy. He's very adorable and sweet. You are going to have such a good time with him.....I've got MHS already just seeing the pics.

Derek


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How adorable, Mango looks so much like Beamer that it's hard to tell them apart. 

You are in for some great fun.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is actually quite a bit larger than Mango... Mango is just over 3lbs while Beamer is 5 or so.. I'll find out weights tomorrow at Mangos vet check.

Do your guys growl at each other and nip each other?? Beamer is coming on alittle strong and Mango does not seem like he wants to play to much right now... hmmmmmm

Mango had his first accident! on the floor in his ex-pen.. a nice steaming pile of


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I remember the nice steamy piles in the ex-pen days......:biggrin1: Hopefully they are far behind us....actually Radar got sick on the floor today...not sure why....he may have eaten something foreign from the floor. Sorry I would love to answer the question about the growling thing but it sounds territorial to me. Give it some time I'm sure they'll grow on eachother.

Derek


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Ryan! Mango is adorable.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> more pics.......


Awwwwww look at the bottom one. It looks like he's smiling


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Beamer is actually quite a bit larger than Mango... Mango is just over 3lbs while Beamer is 5 or so.. I'll find out weights tomorrow at Mangos vet check.
> 
> Do your guys growl at each other and nip each other?? Beamer is coming on alittle strong and Mango does not seem like he wants to play to much right now... hmmmmmm
> 
> Mango had his first accident! on the floor in his ex-pen.. a nice steaming pile of


Mango has had a hard day. He's got a brand new home, new rules, different furniture, different toys, he doesn't have his other playmates, and his routine is different. He's got some adjusting to do.
Beamer is used to his surroundings, so he wants to play. Mango should be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mango is adorable. Thanks for not keeping us up all night waiting for the pics. Expect your dogs to communicate with each other in some way. It will change over time. 

My 2 have been together since mid-June. Roxie will steel a chew from Brutus and then run and hide under the bed. Brutus is too big to get under the bed so he will bark at her. If she sticks her head out, she will "bitch" ( not quite a growl) at him. 

You will love watching their interactions.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, you have some good looking pups! Good luck with Mango!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Adorable!

Mango looks SOOO much like Gucci did. I'm melting! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ryan, You must be in heaven!! They are just beautiful together!! You def. are going to have trouble keeping them apart at times!! Hope your first night went well, keep us up to date and ENJOY!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mango is home!!!! Ryan he is sooo cute. he and beamer are going to be fast friends. You I believe are going to need different color collars to tell them apart. More pictures please! I have MHS bad too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Ryan, the pictures are sooo stinking cute. The fun has just begun. Hope you had a good first night.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy!He is really cute Ryan!So were his littermates!I'd had a tough time leaving any........


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

my two fight and growl all the time....a bite here, a nip there....an occassional yip, but they seem to love it and so far..no blood!

BTW, your two are adorable. Congrats on getting another one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, the boys are adorable!! What great pics of Mango! He is a doll and will no doubt look almost exactly like his big brother. Too cute! Love that one of him under the desk..... looks like he's smiling.  Do they share a parent?

The growling is very normal, as is the nipping. They will understand each other's language before long and since Mango is the newcomer, he has a lot on his mind right now. It's going to be a few days, though because Mango is so young, as is Beamer, they'll adapt very quickly. When one of them squeals because he got nipped a little too hard, the other one will stop - for a second anyway. lol It's a good idea to watch them play, but it's very normal for them to be quite rough. They're puppies after all...... and boys to boot!










The uke: is also normal, but it would be a good idea to take them out in the car almost every day if you can. I wouldn't do more than 5 or 10 mins. at a time at first. You just want them to learn that not all car rides bring on nausea. Sometimes car rides can be fun! It takes time....... I know only too well.... but it will come.

Enjoy the boys!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, that was sure worth the wait. Mango is precious. All the pups from the litter looked adorable. 

Sorry about the uke: When I got Shelby, the breeder said she puked a few times, and then handed her to me :doh: But on our 3 hr drive home, she just slept all the way. And now, when she gets in the car, she settles down and sleeps. 

If you ever heard my two when they were playing, you would think they were tearing each other apart. But no one ever lets out a cry. They just play rough.

Have fun with the boys!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ryan--How did the first night go? Did they wake up wanting to be together again?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you having fun Ryan?? Too much to let us know how you made out last night??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok... Mango first night here went wayyyy to good.. so i'm nervous what tonight will bring....

It started off as normal.. went to take Beamer for his last potty of the night and he ran off to our bedrooom and into his crate.. next i took Mango out and he did great..

Gave him alittle shove into his crate and placed it on the floor beside the bed, while beamers is still on my nightstand.

Mango did not let out one sound and went to bed pretty quickly.. as did beamer.

I woke up at 7 and was nervous about Mango, so i got him up and check out his crate and all was good and dry. Tokk him out for potty. Beamer woke up with all the noise so i also took him out for his turn. We all went back to bed until 10am with no trouble at all. (Beamer sleeps in bed with us after the night is over on the wknds, when we go back to bed)

Woke up at 10 and fed them and go them ready for the vet. Mango check out great. The vet said the HUGE belly is normal for a small puppy.. but could possibly be WORMS.. the stool sample will tell though..

Beamer got his nails cut and got his face trimmed up.. so i can see his eyes now! will post pics later...

Man am i tired... ughhhhhhh..

Mango still does not know what a pee pad is... ughhh


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok.. need some advice here..

Beamer is obviously acting different since Mango came home last night. He is giving us very little kisses and licks compared to before.. Is he jelous? mad at us?? confused? I feel bad for him is he is upset.. 

What should we do??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Are you sure he is not just "busy" with his new sibling? I would make sure he still gets some alone time with you and your wife (sometimes together and sometimes sepoarate.) 

BTW--how much did each of them way this morning?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure if he is busy or angry.. maybe a combo of both... He might be upset casue e keep on telling him NOOOOO when we think hes getting to rough with Mango.. keeps on biting his ears! (which makes mano yelp)...

Its hard to tell when Beamer is being to rough...hmmmm

Beamer weighed 5lbs and Mango was 3.95 pounds. It's all in his gut..hes a chubby little guy... no more free feeding for him...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Its hard to tell when Beamer is being to rough...hmmmm...


The way my Kindergarten instructer said to tell was to pull the two dogs apart. If the one you perceive is getting picked on goes right back into play--he's ok with it! If he stays away then Beamer is being too rough. Bitey face seems to be a popular puppy game. :croc:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Bitey face seems to be a popular puppy game


Not just a puppy game. My girls play a good, rousing game of bite face each evening. 

Christy is right. Mango will let Beamer know when he's being too rough. If Beamer doesn't back down a bit then remind Beamer to go easy. I like using the word 'easy" instead of No. I don't want them to think they are in trouble for playing, just that they need to be a little more gentle with each other.

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is so cute... every Havanese should have a mini me havanese to play with! That is it... Dora needs a twin!!!

Dora had a big puppy belly too and then she thinned out. Now she is pretty skinny. I would check for worms though since it is common for puppies!


Congrats!
Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Mango will be "beating up" Beamer in no time. When we got Brutus he weighed 3.4# at 12 weeks. By the time he was 4 1/2 months old, he weighed 5.4#. You better have a little talk with Beamer and let him know that even though he is older he won't always be the BIG boy.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, I am soooooo jealous! I know, I must research more, I must research more....but I want my OWN puppy tooooo! He is so beautiful. I am already feeling the string pulling towards more than one. :doh: That was just my husband, don't pay any attention to him. Well time will tell and in the meantime more pics of the baby!!!

Pat


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah.. bite face.. jump on each other... I just gtvery nervous with the rough housin like this. Ive never owned any pups before so this is all new to me. I dont want anyone to get hurt..

I will try the 'easy' thing to try and calm them down.

Yes, Mangos BIG belly is pretty funny. its hard for him to flip over when he is on his back.. hmmmmm... I hope its not worms..

He is on abit of a diet now i think... he was going crazy to eat beamers food, wbut i would not let him near it.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, what can I say that hasn't been said already.....he's wonderful!!!

Maybe Beamers acting like an only child who isn't an only child any longer?? They don't like it at first because they have to share Mom & Dads attention, but in time they can't live without each other.

Congratulations and I wish you many nights like the first one!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ryan I think if this keeps up My Wife and I may be convinced to get another Hav so we can have foursome playdates....They both are so beautiful and I can't believe that Beamer's Hair is getting so long. Radar is getting that coat growing in quite long now. He looks really good right after he's been bathed and he's nice and fluffy. I can't wait until Christmas when we can see some Pics of the two boys in some festiv gear on a Chirstmas Card.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh won't that cute?Christmas card hav pictures?Radar on Santa's lap?Beamer and Mango in Santa's sleigh or coming out of packages?I can picture it!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really think a Chirstmas pic would be sweet. Y'know some snow...oh I can't wait to get some snow pics of Radar. He'll be getting these large snow flakes in the face and wonder what the heck they are. And then he'll try and bite them. It'll be precious.

Derek


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS On MANGO!!! What a cutie!!! I am partial to Beamer and Mango's coloring ~ can you see why?! I sure am happy for you - I love your BOYS!*:bump2: :thumb: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :welcome:

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, each time I brought a new puppy home, it was pretty much the same routine. The rough play, and sometimes they ignore the new puppy. Each of the pups is trying to establish their place in the "pack" 
You will know when Beamer hurts Mango when Mango yelps. When Mango yelps, Beamer will stop and back off, and it is simply Beamers way of saying that "I am in charge" I have never had any of my older dogs hurt any of the puppies!! I do constantly supervise for the first few weeks, but have never had a problem. Within a few weeks, Beamer, Mango, you and your wife will have established their places in the "pack" You and wife should be on top!!
More pics!! please!!
Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Somehow I missed the photos so I had to read backward through the thread till I found them. OMG, he is *so* cute. Very expressive eyes. I wonder who's going to have more fun, you or they.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you don't hear any yelps, I wouldn't worry too much. They let each other know when it is getting too rough.

Shelby will chase Kodi and grab him by the tail. Kodi grabs Shelby's ears and shakes her like a rag doll. When she has had enough, she lets out a loud bark at him and he backs off. Just watch them play so you can learn how they play together. 

Yesterday, my two were running around out front to impress the new neighbors. Well, Shelby broadsided Kodi and sent him cartwheeling across the lawn. The sound they made when they collided was terrible, but Kodi just got up and started chasing Shelby. So, they are a sturdy little dog. You just have to keep an eye out.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna is an expert at broadsiding other dogs. No one ever gets hurt though. I remember one time when Ahnold was a puppy, Kimberly brought him to one of the San Francisco play dates. In the middle of a great RLH, McKenna didn't quite jump over Ahnold, (which she usually does with the slower dogs) and instead rolled him completely over in the grass as she went across him. No harm done, he jumped right up and joined the fray. 

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds Like full contact hav play dates to me......ound: .any equipment used for theses things.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My pups also do the broadsiding thing, they RLH across the lawn and slam into each other and then flip over them, then they take chase after each other again!! My guys def.play very rough with each other but no one ever gets hurt. It really is funny to watch.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oooh cute cute cute!

You are going to have so much fun with these little ones.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well after reading all of this I guess I feel a bit better.. They are still playing a bit rough it seems... whenever Mango is out of his expen or when we put beamer in it to visit him, all they do is playfight.. they just cant sit still together.. Will they EVER calm down around each other?? or do they play every hour of every day??!?!lol
Or is it just because its new for them?? Andd eventually it will calm down some?

Thanks!

(and yeah.. they do yelp some... ive noticed beamer goes his mangos tail and ears ALOT.. and mango spends a great deal of time on his back...lol)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

It's the Alpha Game Ryan. The two of them are just jockeying for the Dominant Role. Also they may be fighting for your affection as well. They may feel as though they are competing for affections as well with Marija and Yourself. 


Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes it will calm down, eventually you will smile when you see the two of them sleeping together. Post some more pics!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Will they EVER calm down around each other?? or do they play every hour of every day??!?!lol
> Or is it just because its new for them?? Andd eventually it will calm down some? Thanks! (and yeah.. they do yelp some... ive noticed beamer goes his mangos tail and ears ALOT.. and mango spends a great deal of time on his back...lol)


We just got Jax a month ago for a playmate for Tripp. He is 3 1/2 months old & Tripp is 14 months. Jax WOULD rough play 24/7 if Tripp would let him but he is somewhat lazy & has a different energy level. Jax is very rough with him. It does calm down only because Tripp quits 1st, but he has to jump on the couch sometimes to get away from Jax(he cant quite jump that high). Tripp always seems to be the one on his back unless he decides not to. Tripp will yelp at times when it gets too rough but that doesnt always stop Jax, but he knows when Tripps had enough & will back off. It will be awhile before they can share an ex-pen.

They learn to settle in a routine & it does get better!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok.. here is an update on my 2 little guys...

Mangos second night didnt go quite as well as the first. He woke me up once to go pee. No big deal.
Last night though he woke me up 2 times.. he pee'd once and second time just looked like he wanted to play, i waited with him for 15 minutes and put him back in his crate and he was good for the rest of the night.

One issue with Mango is that his pooping/peeing stance is so different than Beamer! Beamer streches out to pee, so i always know when he is about to go. Mango just stands still with no stretch.. so very hard to tell when he is going to go... I'll look at him and think ok, looks like he might be ready to go, then when i scoop him up to put him on the pee pad (if he is not already on it) I'll see the puddle under him cause he already went!! not thats frustrating!! ughhhh

Last night before bed time they were sleeping together on the sofa and being nice! (prolly because they were so tired) 

And YES! I have pictures .. will post once I return home from work!

I hope the boys have a good first day at home with both of us at work... hmmmmmm


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same problem with scudder. I could never tell if he was sitting or peeing! He started lifting his leg at 4 month, so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I had the same problem with Cash. 2nd day we had him, I took a scissors to his luxurious coat so that I could see when he was peeing. He looked like something the cat drug in -- but it worked and I was able to correct him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> One issue with Mango is that his pooping/peeing stance is so different than Beamer! Beamer streches out to pee, so i always know when he is about to go. Mango just stands still with no stretch.. so very hard to tell when he is going to go...


We had the same problem with Scout. He is a standing pee-er. Difficult to potty train! And another problem with that is that the pee sprays all over his underside and on the backs of his front legs - ugh. I use dry shampoo on him every other night to keep him clean between baths.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> We had the same problem with Scout. He is a standing pee-er. Difficult to potty train! And another problem with that is that the pee sprays all over his underside and on the backs of his front legs - ugh. I use dry shampoo on him every other night to keep him clean between baths.


Baby wipes are good to have on hand. I keep them by the back door :biggrin1:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mango is soooo adorable and he and Beamer together are so cute. I can't wait until it is time to get my next one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan wrote: "Will they EVER calm down around each other?? or do they play every hour of every day??!?!lol
Or is it just because its new for them?? Andd eventually it will calm down some?"

*** Ummm.... Not likely. Almost. Yes. Maybe.
Hope that helps!! LOL 

Thanks for the update, Ryan. Everything sounds very normal, don't worry.
You will most definitely need to stock up on paper towels and spray. Helps if you're a member of one of those super clubs where you can get it cheap! LOL

How was the first day home alone? 

Oh yeah......... and pics, please. eace:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Need an update! How are they doing after 5 days & 4 nights? I bet they are keeping you guys very very busy with not enough time left to get on the forum. Post when you can.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, hang in there. Before you know it you will be a multiple Hav expert, and I will be coming to you and Marija for help..


----------

